# Mark Berry's R32 GT-R Scares Me (YouTube)



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Frighteningly quick. 


























Ignition DVD Feature






On Board Footage: Superlap @ Oran Park 2008






  

On Board Footage: Revspeed @ Tsukuba 2007

UZYcOcjBaC4&

More Vids

Specs


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Brilliant car this one.
Looks the part too with its very nicely filled out guards


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice feature, and interesting spec


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Fast !!!! very responsive , what turbos it running ???


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

banzai g said:


> Fast !!!! very responsive , what turbos it running ???


n1s


----------



## frank35 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thats one of the best looking 32s I have ever seen, very responsive as well.

Good luck with it mate.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

The car has been modified more since that Ignition DVD feature.. I'm pretty sure the car is up for sale too... the guys are building a full on r34 time attack car, wide body, fully stripped, 3L motor ect.. oh they also have a caged R35 GTr they play with too


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

banzai g said:


> Fast !!!! very responsive , what turbos it running ???



Post Ignition DVD, I believe they were Modified 2860-5's


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

looks like fun... the way a GTR's life is supposed to be, driven


----------

